# Worming cattle, w/o chutes, etc.



## Bloomin Boomers (Jul 21, 2011)

We are starting off with five head of cattle, we need to worm them, but we have no corral or chute, yet. We thought about spraying on the pour-on wormer, do you think this will work? Our 18 acres is about 3 hrs. away from us, we get there about every month, hopefully we will be there full time within a year.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

We use the pour on. DH does have a chute, but with gentle cows you can pour some feed on the ground and pour a pre-measured dose of the stuff down their back while they are eating.


----------



## SCRancher (Jan 11, 2011)

Injection wormer and a blow gun? LOL not sure if it would work but it's just a crazy idea that popped into my head.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

With a few beef cows a wormer block might work. I don't think you can use it with dairy cows of lactating age though. I would put out a couple of wormer blocks if you are only there once-a-month.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Just go ahead and make a narrow chute to walk the cattle through. You will eventually need it anyway. You can place a board or two in front and behind them to restrict the movement and pour the wormer on their back. Do NOT attempt to spray it on. The sound of the spray seems to disrupt/frighten some animals. Here is a medina hinge type handling device that you can make using gates. http://fmdallas.com/tag/chute/

Welcome to the site.


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

I do like Linn and pour on the wormer as they are at the feed trough. I put the pour-on wormer in a plastic cup, all measured out and walk up to the cow. I start to pour at the hips, so if she backs away from the trough she'll still get the full dose up her back.

If they spook, you can wait a few minutes and they'll probably go back to feeding. I do 10 or 11 at a time this way.

Are you sure you need to worm them? Unless they came to you full of worms, they probably won't have a heavy load for a year or two on new pasture.


----------

